# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Всем кто пострадал он хакера с e-mail [email protected]

## sergmuz

Друзья, если вы в эти дни стали жертвой хакера-недоучки с ником Lordi Stek, заархивировавшего ваши данные на сервере (в основном базы 1С)  в архиве RAR с паролем, не ведитесь на развод на деньги, пароль вам просто так никто не вышлет  !

Хакер оставляет рядом с архивом текстовый файл с содержанием типа:




> "Ваши базы и файлы заархивированы с паролем...
> По вопросу получения пароля пишите на электронный адрес: 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> с указанием ID=111 в теме письма.
> Далее Вы получите необходимую инструкцию."


После ответа на [email protected] Вы получите инструкцию типа 



> Инструкция по оплате и получению пароля:
> Мы принимает оплату в Биткоинах (BTC)
> Получить Биткоины очень просто через
> сайт обменник (он меняет одну валюту на другую, из одной платежной системы в другую):
>  Идем на сайт обменного пункта
> http://obmenoff.cc/?rid=466&cur_from=BTC&cur_to=SBERRUB
> bitcoin-obmen.com
> или
> https://belkapay.com/
> ...


Суммы у всех разные, у кого 0,35, у кого 0,2 биткоина.
Этот хакер активировался в последнюю неделю, вот ссылка на похожую ситуацию https://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=211427

Если вы столкнулись с подобной проблемой, обращайтесь в личку, попробую помочь, только вместе мы сможем побороть эту нечесть.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## NoNameUser!

возможные пароли
999999999999*azxs+
(было тут: https://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=207548)
555888999*azxs+
Логика, думаю, понятна. Вдруг кому поможет.

----------

